# Weight distribution



## malkinfleury (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey guys it's my first season and I noticed the other day when I went to the slopes that when I'm simply going straight down the slop I tend to keep all my weight of the back foot on my toe side, but on my front foot I keep it on my heal side so I keep going straight. I know this isn't how I'm supposed to do this...but I think it's ecause I learned to stop toeside first and I became comfortable keeping it like that so I could stop more quickly. Did this ever happen to anybody else? And what did you do to stop. Or should I just force myself to keep my feet flat until I get it?


----------

